# 2012 Jetta 2.5, 5 speed - Transmission fluid flush DIY?



## Bunsen (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello all,
This is my first post on this forum, although i have been a lurker for a while! 
My goal here is to absorb as much knowledge about this car as I can, and to eventually gain confidence to tackle maintenance and basic repairs.

I am looking for a basic DIY to do a transmission fluid flush on a 2.5 with a manual transmission. I have found info for the auto trans, but not for a manual specifically. Can someone point me in the right direction if such a thread exists?

I am also considering paying for the erWin online manual. Will this help me with maintenance? From what i have gathered, Bentley doesn't produce a manual for the mk6 jetta or else i would buy it.

Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...isison-gear-oil#/forumsite/21195/topics/19508


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Make sure to read a few pages deep, filling through the reverse speed sensor is the right way and stick with OEM fluid


----------



## Bunsen (Mar 26, 2015)

Excellent! Thank you!!!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm looking on ECS tuning...I already have the proper redline fluid however some of the kits on ECS show a strange looking "drain plug" that my transmission has but I did not think was the actual drain. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Drivetrain/Manual_Transmission/ES2996367/

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

